# Bosch 2.5A Oscillating Multi-Tool



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Well, after continually borrowing other people's mult-tools, I finally broke down and picked up my own. When a brand new Bosch MX25EC-21 popped up on CL at over 50% off Amazon price, I swooped on it. The "catch" was it didn't come with the accessories -- which didn't offset my savings completely, but I probably didn't factor them into the price tag as much as I should have. Turns out these things are pretty darn expensive! Or the good ones, anyway. I still think I got a great deal as the tool was brand spanking new and did include the contractor bag, a well-designed hard plastic accessories case, and large unopened pack of Bosch sandpaper triangles. 

A few notes about the tool since this is the "reviews" forum. It is an excellent multi-tool, very comparable in performance to the Fein. Pros include: the price tag (even at full retail it's about 50% less than Fein); excellent ergonomics; a heavy-duty but balanced feel; variable speed; and noticeable lack of vibration you get from lesser oscillating tools. Cons are the soft-start feature, which is obviously a good thing I was looking forward to, but still seems to torque a bit too much/quickly for my tastes. Could just be me though, and my lack of experience with oscillating tools. I'm sure with a bit more I'll have better control when starting cuts. I'll also probably have more gripes. But for now it's tool early to say. It is a fantastic tool that does its job well -- and fast too compared to others I've tried.

Getting back to the accessories question though, I'm wondering what brands and retailers other people use. I've been using Imperial blades, which are good but expensive. Lots of options out there compatible with Bosch, does anyone have recommendations? Also I need some basic essentials such as a sanding, scraper and some rasps. I see many cheap off-brand accessory kits on Amazon that get good marks though judging from the reviews, most of them seem to come from not-so-informed hobbyists. Since I'm not tooling around on my own house I would like professional grade products but am certainly not above buying the more affordable 3rd party stuff. Any suggestions greatly appreciated!

Thanks, and if anyone has questions about the Bosch, feel free to fire away. I saw a post on oscillating multi-tools on here the other day. I haven't used it enough to 'have all the answers', but most people were questioning such a tool's applications and I do have some thoughts on that beyond the obvious undercutting door jambs and working in tight quarters.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had a Craftsman multi-tool for many years.

I find it very useful for carpentry type of applications. Would not want to be without it.

Have found no use in woodworking applications.

I have put the most hours on it cleaning the running gear on my boat with the scrapper blade. Really great for scrapping barnacles. 

I even used it a few days to cut a rough round hole in a piece of cement board.

George


----------

